# As a horse runs, think of it as a game of tag with the wind.



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Photos of my boy from today.




































This is what he looked like when I met him.










































































Before Photoshop









AFTER photoshop











I guess that's it. Thanks for looking.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Beautiful, absolutely beautiful. He has come a long way since you have had him. I can't wait for pix of him slicked off this summer. If you are ever in Texas, let me know. I would love to have some pix taken of all my horses.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

He's STUNNING! O.O


----------



## Inselpferdchen (Mar 23, 2009)

He looks good and brimful of life.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I love the color! Is it a dark dun?


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

hes such a gorgeous boy! I must say if your ever in my area come take pics of my boy!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Beautiful, absolutely beautiful. He has come a long way since you have had him. I can't wait for pix of him slicked off this summer. If you are ever in Texas, let me know. I would love to have some pix taken of all my horses.


Thank you! I feel the same. When I got him he was kind of dumpy but in his summer coat. He's already starting to shed. I can't wait to see what he'll look like. I do travel, hahaha if you're ever serious.



Equuestriaan said:


> He's STUNNING! O.O


Thank you! 



Inselpferdchen said:


> He looks good and brimful of life.


Awh, thanks. He should! He's spoiled totally rotten.



kitten_Val said:


> I love the color! Is it a dark dun?


I wish I knew. There have been many conversations about what color he really is. No one can sit on an actual answer unless I have him DNA tested. I'm not that worried about it, hahaha. He has no dorsal stripe, but he does have black, white and brown mane and tail.



english_rider144 said:


> hes such a gorgeous boy! I must say if your ever in my area come take pics of my boy!


Thank you.  I do travel if you're ever serious. Hehehe.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Those are great pictures! Just reconfirms to me that "taking a picture" involves so much more than just "snapping" the picture!

Beautiful horse!

Ever been interested in seeing Maine? :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I would guess that he is a buckskin with the "wild" gene. Like the wild bays only in buckskin. He is just gorgeous.


----------



## SallyJane (Feb 9, 2009)

Your so good at photography and he is such a beautiful subject!


----------



## aruraeclipse (Mar 22, 2009)

very beautiful pictures, well taken, I noticed you did some editing in one, the last two are the same, just the fence stump and a few lines a edited out of the picture. You did a wonderful job, thank you so much for sharing the pictures with us!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

aruraeclipse said:


> very beautiful pictures, well taken, I noticed you did some editing in one, the last two are the same, just the fence stump and a few lines a edited out of the picture. You did a wonderful job, thank you so much for sharing the pictures with us!



Yeah. I just was sharing. Removed the power lines to the left. The fence. The gravel road. The tree trunk supports. The stump and buckets. 

Thank you so much!

Thanks a bunch to everyone. He's such a joy.



Walkamile said:


> Those are great pictures! Just reconfirms to me that "taking a picture" involves so much more than just "snapping" the picture!
> 
> Beautiful horse!
> 
> Ever been interested in seeing Maine? :lol:



Haha, if you're serious I do travel! I've always wanted to see Maine and I miss the ocean.


----------



## Skippy! (Dec 18, 2006)

Do you happen to work your photoshop magic with pictures people submit to you?

If yes.... do you have a paypal account? LOL!

I need to get a better camera. I wish you were in South Carolina, LOL! I couldn't pay for you to travel this far!

I love what you do with the photos. Within themselves the photos are beautiful and you've taken them to the next level with the editing the details in Photoshop.

Keep it up kiddo!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Skippy! said:


> Do you happen to work your photoshop magic with pictures people submit to you?
> 
> If yes.... do you have a paypal account? LOL!
> 
> ...



Haha! I do. I have done that in the past. With photos people send me. 

Drop me an e-mail [email protected] so we can talk and you can show me the photos and your ideas.


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

I love the two B&W ones they're gorgeous


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

He is gorgous!
You are really good at photography


----------

